# Kreg Bandsaw Fence is a Keeper



## Sigung

Another great review! Thanks for sharing Willie. Much appreciated.


----------



## Jeff28078

I've had one for several years on my 17" Grizzly. It is a very good fence. My only negative is that it's too short for my table. I'd like it to stretch all the way to the end. It now ends about 8" from it. It's the stock table not an add on.


----------



## pintodeluxe

Oh, yeah that sounds a little too short for your table. They sell longer fence channel if you wanted a custom length.
Might not be worth the effort.


----------



## playingwithmywood

I put it on my 14" rikon and it is great. I had to get creative mounting it so I could change blades without having to remove it but once that was done it is really solid


----------



## pintodeluxe

Yes, I understand Rikon bandsaws have an additional challenge because of the blade slot location. Care to post a picture of your solution? Thanks


----------



## EarlS

Willie - thanks for the review. I'm assuming the fence can be used to resaw as well? Believe it or not, I don't have a fence on my bandsaw and this might just be the ticket. Plus, Kreg is an IA company so I would be supporting the local folks.


----------



## pintodeluxe

Hi Earl,
Yes the fence can be set in one of two orientations. Vertical for a taller fence, or horizontal for a very low profile fence. As accessories, Kreg sells reasonably priced resaw guides as well. Those come in two heights depending on your needs.

Cheers


----------



## AM420

Thanks for the review. I just got a 14" saw and looking for a fence. The Kreg fence seems to be one of a very limited selection of aftermarket fences I've come across, and it looks like I'll be going with that.


----------



## playingwithmywood

> Yes, I understand Rikon bandsaws have an additional challenge because of the blade slot location. Care to post a picture of your solution? Thanks
> 
> - pintodeluxe












It might be a little hard to see but I used a piece of aluminum square tube to space out another piece of 1/2 aluminum bar stock that runs the full length of the fence and the bar stock is bolted with counter sunk bolts through the tube and into the two holes in the table then the fence is bolted to the bar stock …. it is super duper solid and the tube spaces everything out enough that blade changing is not a issue

hope that helps but if you have other questions feel free


----------



## pintodeluxe

Thanks for posting the details. Looks like a great solution.


----------



## playingwithmywood

> Thanks for posting the details. Looks like a great solution.
> 
> - pintodeluxe


much better than the stock thing the Rikon came with and I really have come to like that the kreg can be flipped down and become very short to clear 45 degrees when the table is tilted. I have done lots of long 45 degree rips that way and it is a great solution. I hate tilting my table saw blade


----------



## Commarato53

I have two, one on a Mini Max S-45 and one on my Delta 14" band saw. I sold the Delta fence and replaced it with this on and it is far superior. Did the same on the Minimax, but had to order the longer fence section from Kreg. Very happy with both.


----------



## pintodeluxe

> I have two, one on a Mini Max S-45 and one on my Delta 14" band saw. I sold the Delta fence and replaced it with this on and it is far superior. Did the same on the Minimax, but had to order the longer fence section from Kreg. Very happy with both.
> 
> - Commarato53


Yeah, good idea on a longer fence for a really big bandsaw. Nice workaround.


----------



## wrenchhead

I use this same fence on my Jet band saw and have been very happy with it. Great review!


----------



## therealSteveN

I won a HF BS, and it came with the full line of Carter tension release, both their heavy saw guides, and the single one for fine blades. It also came with one of these fences. I never got around to setting up the fence, instead I was using a wooden fence, and c clamps. Well I finally got it out, and mine slips something fierce off the single lock down point. I roughed up the contacts, took it apart and changed out the hardware for quality stuff. I have to say it's the first Kreg product I wan't thrilled with.

I went back to the wooden fence. When I have more time I will try it again.


----------



## SubmarineChief

Glad to hear! I just ordered one and can't wait to set it up. I made my own wooden fence but it is a pain in the butt to adjust. Thanks for the review.


----------



## coxhaus

I also have a MiniMax S450 bandsaw which I added the Kreg bandsaw fence to. I ordered the 24 inch track as the one in the box was too short. It works well.


----------

